# مشروع تخرج



## فلسطيني2000 (10 مارس 2008)

انا طالب هندسة ميكاترونكس مستوى رابع جامعة الازهر فلسطين

بالنسبه لمشروع التخرج قررنا كطلاب المستوى بان نقوم بعمل مصنع كامل لانتاج الشيبس بكل مراحله
من عملية غسيل البطاطا حتى عملية التعليب .

وقد تم توزيع الطلاب على مجموعات بحيث تاخذ كل مجموعه مرحله معينه من عملية التصنيع
حيث تقوم المجموعه بصناعة الاله المخصصه لهذه العمليه.

فما رايكم بهذا المشروع والى عندو اى اقتراح ياريت يقلى 
او عندو اى مصادر ممكن تساعدنا في عمل المشروع.

ولكم منى جزيل الشكر.


----------



## ahmedmecha (10 مارس 2008)

أعتقد أن صديقك قد سبقك بالموضوع ..

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83752.html


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (19 مارس 2008)

مسروع جيد ... لكنه طويل و بحاجة الى توافق الالات مع بعضها البعض.... لكنها فكرة جيدة و من الافضل


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (19 مارس 2008)

مسروع جيد ... لكنه طويل و بحاجة الى توافق الالات مع بعضها البعض.... لكنها فكرة جيدة و من الافضل ان يكون خط الانتاج computer controlled


----------

